# Alternate Registries for BSG Pegasus



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

With Moebius' release of the BSG Pegasus kit getting closer, I've gotten back to work on the photoetch sets for it. The exterior details set is basically complete except for one thing: deciding on the additional registries to include. There are nine* available slots (plus "Pegasus" of course). I'm using the list Ductapeforever posted earlier - yes, it's based on Wikipedia/BattlestarWiki entries, but it's as close as anything I've been able to find.

I'm also conducting this poll on the CultTVman and Starship Modeler boards, so results shown here may not reflect the final tally.

Voting ends Thursday, January 31 at 10pm Eastern Time.

* Adding any more names would bump up the size of the set resulting in a 30% increase in cost, so this is the limit.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Here are some preproduction layouts of the two etch sets I'll be releasing for the Pegasus kit. They will be released by the time the kit arrives, and I should have pricing available by the end of the week.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks cool! I wanna play with this one too..
Hmm, gonna need some lights...

Steve


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

So parts 1-4 are landing bay interiors, 3-6 are details for the landing bay arms, the name plates will have other names besides Pegasus, and the rest of the parts are there to facilitate lighting?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Pretty close - 7 through 12 are lighting aids and/or detail for the trench running down the "head" (7-9 have round holes sized for .5mm optic fibers, 10-12 have accurate rectangular windows for adventurous souls who want to do some serious hacking and slashing). 13 through 17 add surface detail to the smooth sides of the "'tween deck" between the upper and lower landing bays.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

So when is the kit supposed to arrive?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The latest rumor has it late March, early April. 

I'll put this into the production queue the first week of March and it'll be in by the time the kit arrives.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

I just noticed...no guns?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

RedHeadKevin said:


> I just noticed...no guns?


Correct, no guns. The ones that come with Pegasus are really nice so I didn't think they need upgrades.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

no "BSG KICK ASS" alternative name? im all upset. hehe looks like a great PE kit for a great model paul, awesome work!


----------



## Uxi (Feb 11, 2013)

I want to do Solaria Mk II Viper(s) with yellow/gold JT graphics stripes and Pacifica Vipers with blue stripes. (In my head anyway, the squadrons on each and every Battlestar would have had the appropriate color stripes but the above is how I plan on doing them). I'll likely do only one each since I want to do a couple F-22 style "low visibility" and/or TV Mk VII scheme Mk II, as well but that depends on shelf space more than anything.

I also imagine Atlantia and Pacifica should be Mercury-class like Pegasus while Solaria is a sister to Galactica. I would wish Paragrafix would do at least those names on the PE kit, as well but I probably won't get more than one Mercury, though my goal is to have 2 sisters to Galactica on my shelf one of these days.


----------



## Uxi (Feb 11, 2013)

What did you end up going with Paulbo? Hope Pacifica made it...

Any ETA on the Galactica PE kits coming back in stock?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I haven't colated the results from the various boards yet - there's still at least 5 weeks before the kit comes out so no great rush.

The day (last week) that I restocked Galactica I got a wholesale order that, along with the other preorders, more than wiped out what I had. I have more in production - hopefully next week.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

didn't see this thread until today so pardon me for not getting in on the vote. I know it probabaly makes no difference but why not BSG Enterprise???


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Both Pegasus etch sets go into the production queue tomorrow and will be released by the time the kit ships. I'll make an "official" announcement tomorrow with pricing, etc.

Here are the winners:

1 Atlantia
2 Athena
3 Triton
4 Mercury
5 Valkyrie
6 Solaria
7 Columbia
8 Erasmus
9 Uned

(And, of course, Pegasus.)

Here's the updated etch layout with the final names. (The image at the beginning of this post updated because I replaced the file on my server, but figured I'd put it here as well so people don't have to scroll.)


----------



## Uxi (Feb 11, 2013)

Boo, no Pacifica.  Ain't gonna lie, though, I'll be getting that with a Mk II PE and the Refit Polar Lights update (have the original set).


----------

